# Zipper nose?



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know the answer to that but I'm going to add a question here. My Max has two of those on his forehead. Are they also considered zippers or is that just a nose thing? I know how you feel, I love the lines too even though they are in a different place!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

quoted from another thread 


Pointgold said:


> It is nothing more than a cowlick. It is not considered a disqualification or even a fault, in the show ring.


GRF's most Famous Zipper nose belongs to Jazz
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=68930&highlight=zipper+nose


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

You have two beautiful doggies there.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Tucker has a Zipper nose! He will be 7 in a few days. It does stay their entire life. My youngest son calls it his Mohawk. It makes Tucker cool with the gang!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

No, it's a racing stripe!!! And yes, it will remain there for life.

Here's Ruby as a puppy (around 4 months):









And here she is (with Piper) just a few weeks ago (about 5 1/2 years):


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I <3 zipper noses. I think I would constantly be tracing the line with my fingers!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

LOVE those zippers!!!!


----------



## sewandsew42 (Jan 11, 2010)

my poppy has one too, i didnt know thats what they are called till i just saw it on here! she is 11 weeks old. i think the lines are so cute!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

My Bailey has a zipper too - I started a thread a while back for everyone to post their zipper noses - check it out:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=50297


----------



## Goldnbear (Dec 28, 2009)

My Zipper has a zipper, hence the name  He also has a cowlick on his head. I am always trying to groom it out and my husband gets mad at me for trimming it.


----------



## MelandEl (May 16, 2009)

so funny! sophie has a zipper too, and from the day we met her, my husband called it a racing stripe! and she also has a major cowlick on the back of her head, i'm constantly trying to smoothe it, but it doesnt stay...it's so cute!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the zipper noses, too cute!


----------



## Puppy lover (Jun 5, 2021)

Sunball said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I was told Sun has a "Zipper nose". Ive never seen this on a dog before, will it stay through her whole life? What exactly is it? I love it!


I have a dog with the same forehead Mohawk


----------

